# Training a young tiel



## Daneguy (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi all,

I hope I can get some advice here... I have a hand reared, very tame tiel (Louie)... He's the cuddliest little thing, always giving kisses, fixing hair, wanting to be on you or held... No problems with him, he's a little love!

I recently got a second tiel (Jack)... He's only 3 months old and was hand reared... but a big difference... While I think he was hand reared, he wasn't cuddled, fussed over, etc. He will step up, and for a few moments, will tolerate sitting on your shoulder, but after that, he's off. He seems to not like being touched. I haven't been able to touch his head or even go near his body. I've been very patient, always talking and reassuring him.. but I'm wondering if I can do more to 'tame' him further?

Thanks in advance to any advice!
Randy


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

I think patience is the key here. As you have found out, tiels have different personalities, whilst one likes to be cuddled, the other one doesn't. I've got a tiel that doesn't like hands and he'll bite chunks out of me if I try and make him step up on my hand. My arm is fine and if he wants head scratches, that's fine..it has to be on his terms and that seems to be the way with Jack at the moment. If you just keep doing what you are doing, he might just see that Louie gets lots of cuddles and enjoys them and then Jack might just want to join in. It all takes time and patence, good luck and welcome to TC.


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

you need to be verry patient


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

As was already said some tiels just take longer to warm up and some never do, I have 4 of them and out of my 4 there is one I am not allowed to touch he will come and sit on my shoulder and likes when I talk to him but its strictly hands off and I don't force the issue my other male is the biggest suck going he will come over and beg to be touched and readily gives kisses, as with people they all have different personalities be patient give it time but just keep in mind some birds are just more hands off and never really take to what us humans want them to do


----------



## Daneguy (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks all, I guess I should have read some of the previous posts when I joined... (I would have seen previous posts on taming that is).. so my apologies. But thanks for taking the time to answer. I am on the right track then - patience and kindness are the best tools. If he never does come around, so be it. I *did* manage to have him sit on my shoulder for 10 full minutes last nite... he watched while the other one got his head rub )
Cheers,
Randy


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

It is good that he does sit on your shoulder for a certain while!  I am sure he will come around!!  Good Luck!!


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

How long have you had him?  Each of my guys were a little hesitant for the first week or so before they completely relaxed and started to really enjoy cuddles and company. I think you're doing the right thing being patient. :thumbu: As you both bond more he could decide that he does want to be with you lots and get cuddles.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

It will take time, Spike did not like scritches when I first got him. Now he loves them


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

stretch when the first time i went to give him a scritch he went to snap at me lucky me i pulled away now he would have them all day long if he could


----------



## Daneguy (Mar 19, 2008)

Good to hear! Bea - I've only had him a week... so it's very very early... and since he's only 3 months old I'm sure he'll come around a bit more in time. I'm determined to at least make friends now... if he(she?) doesn't end up as cuddly, no problem, as long as he's happy. Besides Louis will likely be thrilled to have the monopoly on cuddles  

This is another thread (not training) but he's not vocal really at all, Louis, the pied, is very vocal. I'm wondering if the new baby is female? I've been looking at pics of cinnamons trying to figure it out.. I just posted a pic in the gallery (Jack & Louie)... Jack is the one in question...
Thanks everyone!


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Its still to early to tell if Jack is male or female you will know when he starts to molt at about 6 months.
The male Cinnamon Cockatiel develops a bright yellow face and bright orange cheek patches after it's first molt. Young and female Cinnamon cockatiels retain their dull orange cheek patches, their faces do not turn yellow, and they have white or yellow barring on the underside of their tails.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

May i suggest that if Jack is actually a she you just change the spelling to Djaq.  I've been watching Robin Hood (the BBC series) and there is a female character called Djaq, i love it. :lol:


----------



## Daneguy (Mar 19, 2008)

DJaq... lol love it! That's definitely in the running! And thanks Laura - that's very clear for me so I'll be watching when moult time comes!


----------



## Beckyjean81 (Mar 21, 2008)

He may also be pretty quiet right now due to the newish surroundings. When I brought Oscar home, I swear he didn't make a peep for a month. No joke. Now I can't get him to hush up


----------

